# Neues Portage Sync hat meine Depencies durchenander gebracht

## ConiKost

Moin!

Ich habe hier ein kleines Problem.

Seit ich heute ein emerge --sync gemacht habe, habe ich ein großes Problem.

Irgendwelche Abhängigkeiten stimmen von vorne bis hinten nicht mehr.

Sehr selbst:

 *Quote:*   

> Bl4ckB0x / # emerge -avuDN world
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating world dependencies... done!
> ...

 

Mein emerge info

 *Quote:*   

> Bl4ckB0x / # emerge info
> 
> *** Deprecated use of action 'info', use '--info' instead
> 
> Portage 2.1.4.4 (default/linux/x86/2008.0/server, gcc-4.2.3, glibc-2.7-r2, 2.6.25-gentoo-r2 i586)
> ...

 

Kann ich irgendwie was dagegen tun?

----------

## Max Steel

So auf die schnelle würde ich sagen du musst ein USE-Flag deaktivieren, vll hilft es wenn du ein emerge -pvtuDN world ausgibst.

Achja, mit CODE-Tags sieht mann die Abhängikeiten besser, aber ist nicht schlimm.

Edith:

Spelling.

----------

